# Mavericks GM Draft; Selection Thread



## Tersk

Here are the rules, You can pick any player currently playing in the NBA. You will have a _*6 hour limit*_ to make your pick, if you do not make your selection within this time, you will be skipped. If you miss your turn, you can pick whenever you get a chance to. Just remember, it goes 1-30, 30-1. So the last guy picking in the first round will have two picks in a row in the end of the 1st round-beginning of the 2nd. And we will continue down the list from there. This draft is a total of 12 rounds. You must PM the person after you to make their pick.

Everyone must pick 12 players. If you trade a player, you must get another player, or pick in return. Anyone who misses two picks in a row will be removed and replaced. Good luck to all the participating GM's.

Please only use this thread for your picks, use the Discussion Thread to talk about the draft. All other posts will be deleted.

You are trying to draft the best team, but we also have an award for the team with most potential and best defensive teams (we will narrow the results down and have a poll).

*Northwest Divison:*
Denver Nuggets - *Seed*
Minnesota Wolves - *Dr. Seuss*
Portland Trailblazers - *ghoti*
Seattle Supersonics - *Stinger*
Utah Jazz - *New Jazzy Nets*

* Pacific Division:*
Golden State Warriors - *ss03*
Los Angeles Clippers - *bootsrenf*
Los Angeles Lakers - *t1no*
Phoenix Suns - *StackAttack*
Sacramento Kings - *_Dre_*

* Southwest Division:*
Dallas Mavericks - *tersk*
Houston Rockets - *edwardcyh*
Memphis Grizzlies - *Dragnsmke1*
New Orleans Hornets - *Saint*
San Antonio Spurs - *bray1967*

*Atlantic Division*
Boston Celtics - *Net2*
New Jersey Nets - *THE TAKEOVER*
New York Knicks - *The Future7*
Philadelphia 76ers - *Kiddfan4eva5*
Toronto Raptors - *Steez*

*Southeast Division*
Atlanta Hawks - *MemphisX*
Charlotte Bobcats - *Juxtaposed*
Miami Heat - *Flash is the Future*
Orlando Magic - *GM3*
Washington Wizards - *Jet*

*Central Division*
Chicago Bulls - *VeN*
Cleveland Cavaliers - *VC4MVP*
Detroit Pistons - *2dumb2live*
Indiana Pacers - *Premier*
Milwaukee Bucks - *BootyKing*

*OFFICIAL TRADES
**Minnesota *trades 1st rounder, 4th rounder and 5th rounder to *Detroit *for their 1st round pick, 2nd rounder and 3rd rounder

*Memphis *trades 1st rounder, 5th rounder and 6th rounder to *Clippers *for their 2nd rounder, 3rd rounder and 4th rounder

*Dallas *trades 2nd rounder, 4th rounder and 8th rounder to *Miami *for their 1st rounder, 6th rounder and 10th rounder

*Hornets *trade Allen Iverson, 3rd rounder and 9th rounder to *Detroit *for Kobe Bryant, 6th rounder and 11th rounder

*Indiana *trades their 1st rounder, 5th rounder, 7th rounder and 12th rounder to *Phoenix *for their 2nd rounder, 3rd rounder, 5th rounder and 7th rounder

*New York *trades their 2nd rounder and 6th rounder to *Denver *for their 3rd rounder and 4th rounder

*Indiana* trades their 2nd rounder, 6th rounder and 9th rounder to *San Antonio* for 2nd rounder, 4th rounder and 9th rounder

*Minnesota* trades their 2nd rounder (via Detroit) and 2nd rounder to *Phoenix* for Steve Nash and their 5th rounder.

*Indiana *trades their 2nd rounder and 5th rounder to *New Orleans *for their 2nd rounder and 4th rounder

*Houston *trades Rashard Lewis and their 5th rounder to *Orlando *for their 3rd and 4th rounder

*Indiana *trade #94 [4], #249 [9], and #274 [10] to the *Phoenix *for for #112 [4], #207 [7], and #232 [8].

*New York *trades Andre Miller and 123rd pick to *Utah *for Chris Webber and 174th pick

*Indiana* trades #113 [4] and #207 [7] to *Phoenix* for Mike Miller and #256 [9]

*San Antonio* trades Troy Murphy to the *LA Clippers* for Leandro Barbosa


----------



## Tersk

*Mavericks Forum GM Draft; Order.

Round 1: Please Remember to PM the person after you* 
1) Golden State Warriors - *LeBron James*
2) Minnesota Timberwolves - *Kobe Bryant (traded to New Orleans through Detroit)*
3) New York Knicks - *Dwyane Wade*
4) Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Garnett*
5) Los AngelesClippers - *Dirk Nowitzki*
6) Dallas Mavericks - *Tim Duncan*
7) Utah Jazz - *Elton Brand*
8) New Orleans Hornets - *Allen Iverson (traded to Detroit)*
9) Phoenix Suns - *Steve Nash (traded to Minnesota)*
10) New Jersey Nets - *Dwight Howard*
11) Los Angeles Lakers - *Yao Ming*
12) Orlando Magic - *Chris Paul*
13) Portland TrailBlazers - *Andrei Kirilenko*
14) Houston Rockets - *Amare Stoudemire*
15) Los Angeles Clippers (via Grizzles) - *Gilbert Arenas *
16) San Antonio Spurs - *Tracy McGrady*
17) Boston Celtics - *Jason Kidd*
18) Chicago Bulls - *Vince Carter*
19) Sacramento Kings - *Paul Pierce *
20) Philadelphia 76ers - *Chris Bosh*
21) Atlanta Hawks - *Pau Gasol*
22) Minnesota Timberwolves (via Pistons) - *Jermaine O'Neal*
23) Seattle Sonics - *Shaquille O'Neal*
24) Washington Wizards - *Shawn Marion*
25) Cleveland Cavaliers - *Carmello Anthony*
26) Milwaukee Bucks - *Ron Artest*
27) Phoenix Suns (via Pacers) - *Ben Wallace*
28) Dallas Mavericks (via Heat) - *Ray Allen*
29) Toronto Raptors - *Chauncey Billups*
30) Denver Nuggets - *Joe Johnson*

*Round 2: Please Remember to PM the person after you*

31) Denver Nuggets - *Marcus Camby*
32) Toronto Raptors - *Lamar Odom*
33) Miami Heat - *Michael Redd*
34) San Antonio Spurs (via Pacers) - *Tony Parker*
35) Milwaukee Bucks - *Baron Davis*
36) Cleveland Cavaliers - *Rasheed Wallace*
37) Washington Wizards - *Jason Richardson*
38) Seattle Sonics - *Mike Bibby*
39) Phoenix Suns (via Timberwolves, Pistons) - *Manu Ginobili*
40) Atlanta Hawks - *Kirk Hinrich*
41) Philadelphia 76ers - *Richard Jefferson*
42) Sacramento Kings - *Brad Miller*
43) Chicago Bulls - *Josh Howard*
44) Boston Celtics - *Emeka Okafor*
45) New Orleans Hornets (via Spurs through Pacers) - *Corey Maggette*
46) Memphis Grizzlies - *Andre Iguodala*
47) Houston Rockets - *Rashard Lewis (traded to Orlando)*
48) Portland Trailblazers - *Boris Diaw*
49) Orlando Magic - *Chris Kaman*
50) Los Angeles Lakers - *Richard Hamilton*
51) New Jersey Nets - *Nenad Krstic*
52) Indiana Pacers (via Suns) - *Andrew Bogut*
53) Phoenix Suns (via Hornets through Pacers) - *Bruce Bowen*
54) Utah Jazz - *Antawn Jamison*
55) Miami Heat (via Mavericks) - *Sam Cassell*
56) Memphis Grizzlies (via Clippers) - *Jason Terry*
57) Charlotte Bobcats - *Luke Ridnour*
58) Denver Nuggets (via Knicks) - *Devin Harris*
59) Indiana Pacers (via Timberwolves through Suns) - *Gerald Wallace*
60) Golden State Warriors - *Carlos Boozer*

*Round 3: Please Remember to PM the person after you*
61) Golden State Warriors - *Ben Gordon*
62) Minnesota Timberwolves - *Mehmet Okur*
63) New York Knicks - *Peja Stojakovic*
64) Charlotte Bobcats - *Zydrunas Ilglauskas*
65) Memphis Grizzlies (via Clippers) - *Zach Randolph*
66) Dallas Mavericks - *Deron Williams*
67) Utah Jazz - *Chris Webber (traded to New York)*
68) Detroit Pistons (via Hornets) - *Alonzo Mourning*
69) Indiana Pacers (via Suns) - *Josh Smith*
70) New Jersey Nets - *Larry Hughes*
71) Los Angeles Lakers - *Al Harrington*
72) Houston Rockets (via Magic) - *Stephon Marbury* 
73) Portland TrailBlazers - *Shaun Livingston*
74) Houston Rockets - *Eddy Curry*
75) Memphis Grizzles - *Steve Francis*
76) San Antonio Spurs - *Troy Murphy*
77) Boston Celtics - *Luol Deng*
78) Chicago Bulls - *Jason Williams*
79) Sacramento Kings - *TJ Ford*
80) Philadelphia 76ers - *Brevin Knight*
81) Atlanta Hawks - *Caron Butler*
82) Minnesota Timberwolves (via Pistons) - *Tayshaun Prince*
83) Seattle Sonics - *Charlie Villanueva*
84) Washington Wizards - *Nene*
85) Cleveland Cavaliers - *Jameer Nelson*
86) Milwaukee Bucks - *Channing Frye*
87) Indiana Pacers - *Raymond Felton*
88) Miami Heat - *Andres Nocioni*
89) Toronto Raptors - *Samuel Dalembert*
90) New York Knicks (via Nuggets) - *Bonzi Wells*

*Round 4: Please Remember to PM the person after you*
91) New York Knicks (via Nuggets) - *Andre Miller (traded to Utah)*
92) Toronto Raptors - *Shareef Abdur-Rahim*
93) Miami Heat - *Udonis Haslem*
94) Phoenix Suns (via Pacers) - *Mike Miller (traded to Indiana)*
95) Milwaukee Bucks - *Jamal Crawford*
96) Cleveland Cavaliers - *Ricky Davis*
97) Washington Wizards - *Kenyon Martin*
98) Seattle Sonics - *Andrea Bargnani*
99) Detroit Pistons - *Chris Wilcox*
100) Atlanta Hawks - *Darko Milicic*
101) Philadelphia 76ers - *David West*
102) Sacramento Kings - *Stephen Jackson*
103) Chicago Bulls - *DeSagana Diop*
104) Boston Celtics - *Brandon Roy*
105) Indiana Pacers (via Spurs) - *Marvin Williams*
106) Memphis Grizzlies - *Erick Dampier*
107) Houston Rockets - *Shane Battier*
108) Portland Trailblazers - *Tyson Chandler*
109) Houston Rockets (via Magic) - *Raja Bell*
110) Los Angeles Lakers - *Maurice Williams*
111) New Jersey Nets - *Mike James*
112) Indiana Pacers (via Suns through Pacers) - *Drew Gooden*
113) Phoenix Suns (via Hornets through Pacers) - *Rafer Alston*
114) Utah Jazz - *Morris Peterson*
115) Miami Heat (via Mavericks) - *Eddie Jones*
116) Memphis Grizzlies (via Clippers) - *Theo Ratliff*
117) Charlotte Bobcats - *Marquis Daniels*
118) New York Knicks - *Chris Duhon*
119) Detroit Pistons (via Timberwolves) - *James Posey*
120) Golden State Warriors - *Nazr Mohammed*

*Round 5: Please Remember to PM the person after you*
121) Golden State Warriors - *Speedy Claxton*
122) Detroit Pistons (via Timberwolves) - *Kyle Korver*
123) Utah Jazz (via Knicks) - *Jamaal Magloire*
124) Charlotte Bobcats - *Mike Dunleavy*
125) Los AngelesClippers - *Vladamir Radmanovic*
126) Dallas Mavericks - *Bobby Simmons*
127) Utah Jazz - *Cuttino Mobley*
128) New Orleans Hornets - *Delonte West*
129) New Orleans Hornets (via Suns through Pacers) - *Antoine Walker*
130) New Jersey Nets - *Adam Morrison*
131) Los Angeles Lakers - *Kenny Thomas*
132) Orlando Magic - *Kevin Martin*
133) Portland TrailBlazers - *Hedo Turkoglu*
134) Orlando Magic (via Rockets) - *Joel Pryzbilla*
135) Los Angeles Clippers (via Grizzles) - *Leandro Barbosa*
136) San Antonio Spurs - *Jerry Stackhouse*
137) Boston Celtics - *Nick Collison*
138) Chicago Bulls - *LaMarcus Aldrige*
139) Sacramento Kings - *Kirk Snyder*
140) Philadelphia 76ers - *Wally Sczerbiak*
141) Atlanta Hawks - *Josh Childress*
142) Detroit Pistons - *Darius Miles*
143) Seattle Sonics - *Rudy Gay*
144) Washington Wizards - *Salim Stoudemire*
145) Cleveland Cavaliers - *Zaza Pachulia*
146) Milwaukee Bucks - *P.J Brown*
147) Minnesota Timberwolves (via Suns and Pacers) - *Michael Finley*
148) Miami Heat - *Kwame Brown*
149) Toronto Raptors - *Grant Hill*
150) Denver Nuggets - *Juan Dixon*

*Round 6: Please Remember to PM the person after you*
151) Denver Nuggets - *Danny Granger*
152) Toronto Raptors - *Desmond Mason*
153) Dallas Mavericks (via Heat) - *Kurt Thomas*
154) San Antonio Spurs (via Pacers) - *Primoz Brezec*
155) Milwaukee Bucks - *Matt Harpring*
156) Cleveland Cavaliers - *Randy Foye*
157) Washington Wizards - *Stromile Swift*
158) Seattle Sonics - *Gerald Green*
159) New Orleans Hornets (via Pistons) - *Lorenzen Wright*
160) Atlanta Hawks - *Ronnie Brewer*
161) Philadelphia 76ers - *Derek Fisher*
162) Sacramento Kings - *Jeff Foster*
163) Chicago Bulls - *Greg Buckner*
 164) Boston Celtics - *Tyrus Thomas*
165) San Antonio Spurs - *Brendan Haywood*
166) Los Angeles Clippers (via Grizzles) - *Anderson Varejao*
167) Houston Rockets - *Antonio McDyess*
168) Indiana Pacers (via Trailblazers) - *Kendrick Perkins*
169) Orlando Magic - *Jared Jeffries*
170) Los Angeles Lakers - *Reggie Evans*
171) New Jersey Nets - *Jalen Rose*
172) Portland Trailblazers (via Suns through Pacers) - *Chris Mihm*
173) New Orleans Hornets - *Rashad McCants*
174) New York Knicks (via Jazz) - *Mark Blount*
175) Dallas Mavericks - *Ryan Gomes*
176) Los Angeles Clippers - *Ike Diogu*
177) Charlotte Bobcats - *Francisco Elson*
178) Denver Nuggets (via Knicks) - *Juwan Howard*
179) Minnesota Timberwolves - *Jamaal Tinsley*
180) Golden State Warriors - *Smush Parker*

*Round 7: Please Remember to PM the person after you*

181) Golden State Warriors - *Tim Thomas*
182) Minnesota Timberwolves - *Fred Jones*
183) New York Knicks - *Marcus Williams*
184) Charlotte Bobcats - *Bobby Jackson*
185) Los AngelesClippers - *Quinton Ross*
186) Dallas Mavericks - *Anthony Johnson*
187) Utah Jazz - *Donyell Marshall*
188) New Orleans Hornets - *Quentin Richardson*
189) Indiana Pacers (via Suns) - *Marcus Banks*
190) New Jersey Nets - *Al Jefferson*
191) Los AngelesLakers - *Luther Head*
192) Orlando Magic - *DeShawn Stevenson*
193) Portland TrailBlazers - *Antonio Daniels*
194) Houston Rockets - *Earl Watson*
195) Memphis Grizzlies - *Hakim Warrick*
196) San Antonio Spurs - *Ruben Patterson* 
197) Boston Celtics - *Carlos Arroyo*
198) Chicago Bulls - *Austin Croshere*
199) Sacramento Kings - *Shelden Williams*
200) Philadelphia 76ers - *Tony Battie*
201) Atlanta Hawks - *Robert Swift*
202) Detroit Pistons - *Rasho Nesterovic*
203) Seattle Sonics - *Sebastian Telfair*
204) Washington Wizards - *JR Smith*
205) Cleveland Cavaliers - *Earl Boykins*
206) Milwaukee Bucks - *Brian Cook*
207) Phoenix Suns (via Suns through Pacers) -*Joe Smith*
208) Miami Heat - *Wayne Simien*
209) Toronto Raptors - *Luke Walton*
210) Denver Nuggets - *Dan Gadzuric*

*Round 8: Please Remember to PM the person after you*
211) Denver Nuggets - *Rasual Butler*
212) Toronto Raptors - *Jerome James*
213) Miami Heat - *Damon Jones*
214) Portland Trailblazers (via Pacers) - *Eddie Griffin*
215) Milwaukee Bucks - *Jack Jarrett*
 216) Cleveland Cavaliers - *Melvin Ely*
217) Washington Wizards - *Adrian Griffin*
219) Detroit Pistons -*Jose Calderon*
220) Atlanta Hawks - *Kyle Lowry*
221) Philadelphia 76ers - *Trenton Hassell*
222) Sacramento Kings - *Damien Wilkins*
223) Chicago Bulls - *Lindsey Hunter*
224) Boston Celtics - *Hilton Armstrong*
225) San Antonio Spurs - *Maurice Taylor*
226) Memphis Grizzlies - *Darrell Armstrong*
227) Houston Rockets - *Nate Robinson*
228) Indiana Pacers (via Trailblazers) - *Anthony Parker*
229) Orlando Magic - *Steve Blake*
230) Los Angeles Lakers - *J.J Reddick*
231) New Jersey Nets - *Raef LaFrentz*
232) Indiana Pacers (via Suns) - *Jake Tsakalidis*
233) New Orleans Hornets - *Thabo Sefolosha*
234) Utah Jazz - *Jason Collins*
235) Miami Heat (via Mavericks) - *Dorell Wright*
236) Los Angeles Clippers - *Monta Ellis*
237) Charlotte Bobcats - *Jackie Butler *
238) New York Knicks - *David Lee*
239) Minnesota Timberwolves - *Kareem Rush*
240) Golden State Warriors - *Patrick O'Bryant*

*Round 9: Please Remember to PM the person after you*
241) Golden State Warriors - *Charlie Bell*
242) Minnesota Timberwolves - *Jumaine Jones*
243) New York Knicks - *Darius Songaila*
244) Charlotte Bobcats - *Trevor Ariza*
245) Los AngelesClippers - *Andrew Bynum*
246) Dallas Mavericks - *Etan Thomas*
247) Utah Jazz - *Gary Payton*
248) Detroit Pistons (via Hornets) - *Damon Stoudemire*
249) Phoenix Suns (via Pacers) - *Eric Snow*
 250) New Jersey Nets - *Tony Allen*
 251) Los AngelesLakers - *Chucky Atkins*
 252) Orlando Magic - *James Jones*
253) Indiana Pacers (via Blazers) - *Mickael Pietrus*
254) Houston Rockets - *Ronny Turiaf*
255) Memphis Grizzlies- *skipped, pick ASAP*
 256) Portland Trailblazers (via Spurs through Pacers through Suns through Pacers)-*Quincy Douby*
257) Boston Celtics - *John Salmons*
258) Chicago Bulls - *Robert Horry*
259) Sacramento Kings-*Louis Williams*
260) Philadelphia 76ers-*Mike Sweetney*
261) Atlanta Hawks-*Saer Sene*
262) Detroit Pistons-*David Harrison*
263) Seattle Sonics - *skipped, pick ASAP*
 264) Washington Wizards-*Martell Webster*
265) Cleveland Cavaliers-*Cedric Simmons*
266) Milwaukee Bucks - *Ronald Murray*
267) San Antonio Spurs (via Pacers)-*Tyronn Lue*
268) Miami Heat-*Michael Doleac*
269) Toronto Raptors - *Jordan Farmar*
 270) Denver Nuggets-*Dikembe Mutumbo*

*Round 10: Please Remember to PM the person after you*
271) Denver Nuggets-*Sean May*
272) Toronto Raptors* - Danny Fortson*
 273) Dallas Mavericks (via Heat) - *Sarunas Jasikevicius*
274) Phoenix Suns (via Pacers) - *Eduardo Najera*
275) Milwaukee Bucks - *Carlos Delfino*
276) Cleveland Cavaliers - *Keith Van Horn*
277) Washington Wizards - *Beno Udrih*
278) Seattle Sonics - *skipped, pick ASAP*
 279) Detroit Pistons-*Joey Graham*
280) Atlanta Hawks - *Rodney Carney*
281) Philadelphia 76ers-*Devean George*
282) Sacramento Kings-*Michael Ruffin*
283) Chicago Bulls - *Nick Van Exel*
284) Boston Celtics - *Bostjan Nachbar*
 285) San Antonio Spurs - *Voshon Lenard*
286) Memphis Grizzlies- *skipped, pick ASAP*
 287) Houston Rockets - *Dahntay Jones*
 288) Portland Trailblazers - *Shawne Williams*
 289) Orlando Magic - *Adonal Foyle*
290) Los Angeles Lakers - *Scott Pollard*
291) New Jersey Nets - *Marko Jaric*
292) Phoenix Suns - *Matt Bonner*
 293) New Orleans Hornets - *Eddie House*
294) Utah Jazz - *CJ Miles*
 295) Dallas Mavericks - *Andris Biedrins*
296) Los Angeles Clippers - *Renaldo Balkman*
297) Charlotte Bobcats - *Justin Reed*
298) New York Knicks
299) Minnesota Timberwolves - *Mark Jackson*
300) Golden State Warriors - *Johan Petro*

*Round 11: Please Remember to PM the person after you* 
301) Golden State Warriors - *Viktor Khryapa* 
302) Minnesota Timberwolves - *Kelvin Cato*
303) New York Knicks
304) Charlotte Bobcats - *PJ Tucker*
305) Los AngelesClippers - *James Singleton*
306) Dallas Mavericks - *Jorge Garbajosa*
307) Utah Jazz - *Dee Brown*
308) New Orleans Hornets - *Alan Henderson*
309) Phoenix Suns - *Derek Anderson*
310) New Jersey Nets - *Josh Boone*
311) Los AngelesLakers - *Bernard Robinson*
312) Orlando Magic - *Yaroslav Korolev*
313) Portland TrailBlazers
314) Houston Rockets - *Maurice Ager*
315) Memphis Grizzlies
316) San Antonio Spurs - *Pops Mensah-Bonsu*
317) Boston Celtics - *Antoine Wright*
318) Chicago Bulls - *Olu Famutimi*
319) Sacramento Kings - *Ronald Dupree*
320) Philadelphia 76ers - *Steven Hunter*
321) Atlanta Hawks - *Brian Cardinal*
322) New Orleans Hornets (via Pistons) - *Fabrico Oberto*
323) Seattle Sonics
324) Washington Wizards - *Jarron Collins*
325) Cleveland Cavaliers - *Scott Padgett*
326) Milwaukee Bucks - *Jason Kapono*
327) Phoenix Suns (via Pacers) - *Michael Olowokandi*
328) Miami Heat -*Keyon Dooling*
329) Toronto Raptors - *Tony Delk*
330) Denver Nuggets - *Gordan Giricek*

*Round 12: Please Remember to PM the person after you*
331) Denver Nuggets - *Brent Barry*
332) Toronto Raptors - *Marcus Fizer*
333) Miami Heat -*Earl Barron*
334) Phoenix Suns (via Pacers) - *Latrell Spreewell*
335) Milwaukee Bucks - *Pat Burke* 
336) Cleveland Cavaliers - *Mikki Moore*
337) Washington Wizards - *Devin Brown*
338) Seattle Sonics
339) Detroit Pistons - *Clifford Robinson*
340) Atlanta Hawks - *Matt Carroll*
341) Philadelphia 76ers - *Rajon Rondo*
342) Sacramento Kings - *PJ Ramos*
343) Chicago Bulls - *Dwayne Jones*
344) Boston Celtics - *Hassan Adams*
345) San Antonio Spurs - *D.J. Mbenga*
346) Memphis Grizzlies
347) Houston Rockets - *Malik Rose*
348) Portland Trailblazers
349) Orlando Magic - *Mile Ilic*
350) Los Angeles Lakers - *Doug Christie*
351) New Jersey Nets - *Sergio Rodriguez*
352) Phoenix Suns - *Jon Barry*
353) New Orleans Hornets - *Kevin Pittsnoggle*
354) Utah Jazz - *Paul Millsap*
355) Dallas Mavericks - *Vasilis Spanoulis*
356) Los Angeles Clippers - *Paul Davis*
357) Charlotte Bobcats - *Shannon Brown*
358) New York Knicks
359) Minnesota Timberwolves - *Mateen Cleaves*
360) Golden State Warriors - *Shandon Anderson*


----------



## ss03

No good offers, 

So with the 1st overall pick, the Golden State Warriors pick ..... Lebron James

No pictures, no videos, just a simple pick.


----------



## L

With the #2 overall pick, the Detroit Pistons select....Kobe Bryant

*crowd applauses* :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7

With the #3rd overall pick, the New York Knickerbockers select NBA Finals MVP

Dwyane Wade.


----------



## JuX

With the fourth overall pick of Mavericks GM Draft, the Charlotte Bobcats selects Kevin Garnett.


----------



## bootstrenf

with the fifth pick, the clippers select:












Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## The Future7

With the 6th overall pick of Mavericks GM Draft, the Dallas Mavericks select

Tim Duncan


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 7th pick in the Mavericks GM draft the Utah Jazz Select Elton Brand from Duke










The Hornets are now on the clock


----------



## Saint Baller

Allen Iverson


----------



## StackAttack

With the 9th pick of the Mavericks GM Draft, the Phoenix Suns select:










Steve Nash.

(you know you're overrated when you win 2 MVP awards and the team with the #9 considered trading down rather than taking you lol)


----------



## ZÆ

With the 10th pick of the Mavericks GM Draft the New Jersey Nets select...










*Dwight Howard*​


----------



## t1no

I pick Yao Ming.


----------



## GM3

Chris Paul


----------



## ghoti

With the 13th pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select













Andrei Kirilenko.


----------



## edwardcyh

With the 14th pick, Houston selects Amare!


----------



## bootstrenf

with the 15th overall pick, the clippers select:










gilbert arenas...


crowd boos...................... :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## xray

With the 16th pick of the Mavericks GM Draft the San Antonio Spurs select...

If you ever wondered what *Tracy Mcgrady * would look like 
in silver and black

Well, Spurs fans
your trophy is on the way back!!


----------



## VeN

whine whine whine theo, then just fkn update it yourself then!


----------



## Real

With the 17th pick in the Mavericks GM Draft, the *Boston Celtics* select...








\

*Jason Kidd*


----------



## VeN

With the 18th pick in the Mavericks GM Draft, the Chicago Bulls select...









Vince Carter


----------



## Dre

Kings have Paul Pierce.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 20th overall pick, the Philadelphia 76ers like to select Chris Bosh!


----------



## MemphisX

The Atlanta Hawks select with the 21st pick









*Pau Gasol*


----------



## Seuss

With the 22nd overral pick, the Wolves select Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Stinger

With the 23rd pick the Seattle Sonics select Shaquille O'Neal.


----------



## Jet

With the 24th pick the Washington Wizards select...













Shawn Marion.


----------



## VC4MVP

With the 25th pick the Cleveland Cavaliers draft....










Carmelo Anthony!


----------



## BootyKing

With the 25th pick, the Milwaukee Bucks select

Ron Artest


----------



## StackAttack

With the 28th pick of the Mavericks GM Draft, the Phoenix Suns select:










Ben Wallace.

(looking through all players, it's kind of pathetic how we only have 3 high-caliber centers in this league)


----------



## Tersk

With the 28th pick in the Mavericks GM Draft, the Mavericks select

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AN_k3aTCahk"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AN_k3aTCahk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>



Ray Allen!


----------



## Saint Baller

Damn Tersk, nice pick


----------



## Seed

Since it's been 9 hours already and no word from the Toronto Raptors.

The Denver Nuggets select with the 30th and 31st pick:

Joe Johnson










Marcus Camby


----------



## xray

Never mind.


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> Here are the rules... You will have a _*8 hour limit*_ to make your pick, if you do not make your selection within this time, you will be skipped. If you miss your turn, you can pick whenever you get a chance to.


This is how I interpreted it.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Still no word from the Raptors and it's been 8 and a half hours, so without further ado, the Miami Heat select Michael Redd with the 33rd pick in the Dallas Mavericks GM draft.


----------



## Steez

Toronto Raptors select.... Chauncey Billups and Lamar Odom


----------



## Tersk

_*Introducing the 6 hour time limit*_


----------



## xray

With the 34th pick of the Dallas Mavericks Draft...the San Antonio Spurs select...

*Tony* *Parker* 


So he doesn't have to move. :biggrin:


----------



## VC4MVP

Clevelend Cavaliers select... Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## BootyKing

Bucks Select 

Baron Davis


----------



## Jet

The Wizards have chosen...


Jason Richardson!


----------



## Stinger

The Seattle Super Sonics select Michael Bibby.


----------



## StackAttack

Suns select Manu Ginobili.


----------



## MemphisX

The Atlanta Hawks select









Kirk Hinrich


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Richard Jefferson


----------



## Dre

Kings call Brad Miller and tell him we drafted him. He's confused.


----------



## VeN

For the 43rd pick in the Dallas Mavs GM draft, the Chicago Bulls select: 










Josh Howard


----------



## Real

With the 44th pick in the Mavericks GM Draft, the *Boston Celtics* select...










Emeka Okafor


----------



## Saint Baller

With the 45th pick (via Pacers) the New Orleans Hornets select

Corey Maggette


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Grizzlies select: Andre Iguodala


----------



## edwardcyh

Houston Rockets selects Rashard Lewis.... the baller from Seattle, or soon to be OKC.


----------



## ghoti

With the 48th pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select













Boris Diaw.


----------



## GM3

Magic Select Chris Kaman


----------



## t1no

Richard Hamilton.


----------



## ZÆ

With the 51st pick in the Mavericks GM Draft the New Jersey Nets select...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tZm6zEGx9ZQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tZm6zEGx9ZQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Nenad Krstic*​
*Nenad Krstic is entered as your official selection*


----------



## Premier

Andrew Bogut, please.


----------



## StackAttack

Bruce Bowen.










(I guess I'm probably a lock for best defensive team...)


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 54th pick in the Mavs GM Draft the Utah Jazz Select *Antawn Jamison* from North Carolina


----------



## Flash is the Future

The Miami Heat are pleased to select Sam Cassell.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Team Grizz select: Jason Eugene Terry


----------



## JuX

Charlotte Bobcats selects Luke Ridnour


----------



## Seed

Denver Nuggets select Devin Harris


----------



## Tersk

The Indiana Pacers select *Gerald Wallace *via PM


----------



## ss03

Too continue the team tradition found when this draft first start, we continue to build a young but solid group.

With the 60th overall pick the Golden State Warriors select Carlos Boozer.

With the 61st overall pick the Golden State Warriors select Ben Gordon.


----------



## Seuss

With the 62nd pick, the Minny Wolves select Memhet Okur. 

(He'll be playing center)


----------



## The Future7

With the #63rd overall pick, the New York Knickerbockers select sharpshooter,

Peja Stojakovic


----------



## JuX

The Charlotte Bobcat select Zydrunas Ilgauskas with the 64th overall pick.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Team Grizz select: Zach Randolph


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 67th pick in the Mavs draft the Utah Jazz select *Chris Webber* from Michigan. 










The Detroit Pistons are now on the clock


----------



## Tersk

The Dallas Mavericks select *Deron Williams

*


----------



## L

Pistons select Alonzo Mourning


----------



## Premier

Josh Smith, please.


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> _*Introducing the 6 hour time limit*_


Tick tock.


----------



## Tersk

New Jersey Nets have been skipped, Los Angeles Lakers are on the clock.

New Jersey make your pick ASAP. Los Angeles you have 5 hours left.


----------



## t1no

Al Harrington


----------



## ZÆ

With the 70th pick the New Jersey Nets select...










*Larry Hughes*​


----------



## edwardcyh

Stephon Marbury


----------



## ghoti

With the 73rd pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select














Shaun Livingston.


----------



## edwardcyh

Eddy Curry


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Team Grizz select: Stevie Franchise


----------



## Tersk

The San Antonio Spurs select *Troy Murphy *via PM


----------



## VeN

The Chicago Bulls Select:










Jason Williams


----------



## Real

The *Boston Celtics* select...










Luol Deng


----------



## Dre

TJ Ford.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

brevin knight


----------



## Seuss

*NOTE: Please state the Player, Number of pick, and team that selected. This makes it alot easier to follow since Tersk can't update immidiatly.*


----------



## Seuss

I believe its been 6 hours.

With the 81st pick in the Mavericks GM Draft, the T-Wolves select, 










*Tayshaun Prince*


----------



## Stinger

With the 83rd pick...the Seattle SuperSonics select 










Charlie Villanueva...


----------



## MemphisX

With pick #81 the Atlanta Hawks select Caron Butler


----------



## Jet

The Washington Wizards choose Nene 
















lol, if your up for a few laughs, type in Nene and hit the image search on google, its pretty much not Nene


----------



## Tersk

VC4MVP drafts .. *Jameer Nelson *via PM


----------



## BootyKing

Bucks Select.....Channing Frye


----------



## Premier

Raymond Felton, please [87 Pacers].


----------



## Flash is the Future

With the 88th pick in the Mavericks GM Draft, the Miami Heat select Andres Nocioni.


----------



## Steez

Toronto Raptors select.... Samuel Dalembert to play our C position


----------



## The Future7

With the #90rd overall pick, the New York Knickerbockers select,

Bonzi Wells


----------



## The Future7

With the 91st pick, the Knicks select,

Andre Miller


----------



## Steez

With the 92nd pick..... Toronto Raptors select Shareef Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## Flash is the Future

With the 93rd pick in the Dallas Mavericks GM Draft, the Miami Heat are pleased to select Udonis Haslem.


----------



## StackAttack

Through the Pacers, the Suns select Mike Miller.


----------



## VC4MVP

Edit: already selected.
Again

So with the 96th pick the Cavs select Ricky Davis


----------



## BootyKing

The Bucks Select Jamal Crawford


----------



## Jet

The Washington Wizards select










Kenyon Martin...


----------



## Stinger

The Seattle Sonics select Andrea Bargnani










...because my friend told me too...


----------



## L

Pistons select Chris Wilcox with the 99th pick of the draft.


----------



## MemphisX

With 100th pick the Atlanta Hawks select










Darko Milicic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 100th pick in the draft, 76ers select David West.


----------



## Tersk

Sacramento has been skipped as they have had more than 6 hours. Pick ASAP

Chicago is on the clock and they have 2 hours and 40 minutes from the time of this post


----------



## VeN

Diop


----------



## Real

With the 104th pick in the Mavericks GM Draft, the *Boston Celtics* select...










Brandon Roy


----------



## edwardcyh

Since it's been 6 hours, #105 Indiana Pacers is skipped and:

Memphis Grizzlies picks Erick Dampier with #106 via PM


----------



## edwardcyh

Houston Rockets picks Shane Battier with #107.


----------



## Premier

Marvin Williams, please.


----------



## Dre

Stephen Jackson


----------



## ghoti

With the 108th pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select














Tyson Chandler.


----------



## edwardcyh

Houston Rockets picks Raja Bell with #109









Yes, that's Kobe in the picture too... :biggrin:


----------



## t1no

110, Lakers, Maurice Williams


----------



## ZÆ

With the 111th pick the New Jersey Nets select...










*Mike James*​


----------



## Premier

Drew Gooden, please.


----------



## StackAttack

Rafer Alston


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 114th pick the Utah Jazz select Morris Peterson from Michigan State


----------



## The Future7

With the 118th Pick, the Knicks select,

Chris Duhon


----------



## L

Pistons select sharp shooter/and great defender James posey with the 119th pick!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

116=Theo Ratliff


----------



## Flash is the Future

The Miami Heat select Eddie Jones with the 115th pick in the Mavericks GM Draft.


----------



## L

Im guessing its my turn to pick since the warriors have had over 12 hours to pick. The Pistons select Kyle Korver


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Pick 123 the Utah Jazz select Jamaal Magloire


----------



## JuX

at #117, Bobcats select Marquis Daniels


----------



## bootstrenf

pick #124 expired at 7:50am.

with the 125th pick, the la clippers select:









vladamir radmanovic


----------



## ss03

With pick 120 I'd like to pick Nazr Mohammed, and with pick 121 I would like to pick Speedy Claxton

... If I haven't been kicked out

... Also, I'm having computer problems which is why I can't come on whenever I want, and I did check back 2 or 3 times but there were always 2 or 3 people to go before my pick, and there wasn't much I could do. It's upto Tersk.


----------



## L

ss03 said:


> With pick 120 I'd like to pick Nazr Mohammed, and with pick 121 I would like to pick Speedy Claxton
> 
> ... If I haven't been kicked out
> 
> ... Also, I'm having computer problems which is why I can't come on whenever I want, and I did check back 2 or 3 times but there were always 2 or 3 people to go before my pick, and there wasn't much I could do. It's upto Tersk.


Sorry, I did the math wrong. your first pick(120) time was up but your second wasnt. I suck at math.


----------



## Tersk

Mavs select Shane Battier


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> Mavs select Shane Battier


He was picked at #107.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Well since Tersk made his pick at 5:33 and its 12:21 I think I'll make my pick.

So with the 127th pick the Utah Jazz select Cuttino Mobley


----------



## Tersk

Charlie Villeuneuva


----------



## t1no

Tersk said:


> Charlie Villeuneuva


He has already been picked.


----------



## Saint Baller

Delonte West


----------



## Saint Baller

Antoine Walker


----------



## ZÆ

With the 130th pick of the Mavericks GM Draft the New Jersey Nets select...










*Adam Morrison*​


----------



## t1no

Kenny Thomas #131


----------



## Tersk

OMG, my Ctrl+F button isnt working

I take Bobby Simmons..


----------



## GM3

With the 132nd pick Orlando Magic select Kevin Martin


----------



## ghoti

With the 133rd pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select














Hedo Turkoglu.


----------



## ghoti

Please post your team name and pick number in your selection post.

Thanks.


----------



## StackAttack

GM3's been skipped, and bootsrenf PM'ed me his pick, so:

The Los Angeles Clippers select Leandro Barbosa.


----------



## GM3

The Chicago Bulls select 134th pick Joel Przybilla


----------



## xray

With the 136th pick of the 2006 Dallas Mavericks GM Draft, The San Antonio Spurs select *Jerry*  *Stackhouse.* 

http://www.bballone.com/jerrys/jerrystackhouseprofile.html


----------



## JuX

#124, Charlotte Select Mike Dunleavy


----------



## Real

With the 137th pick in the Mavericks GM Draft, the *Boston Celtics* select...












Nick Collison


----------



## VeN

Hey Net2 you fkn sob, ive Pmed you EACH DAMN ROUND, how about you return the damn favor [email protected]

LaMarcus Aldridge


----------



## Tersk

Sacramento has been skipped

Philadelphia 76ers select *Wally Sczerbiak *with 140th pick


----------



## MemphisX

With pick #141 the Atlanta Hawk select Josh Childress


----------



## Stinger

A little birdy told me it was my pick so the Seattle Sonics with the 143rd pick select











Rudy Gay.


----------



## Dre

I thought the limit was 6 hours! I don't care anymore...Kirk Snyder....


----------



## Jet

The Washington Wizards select Salim Stoudamire


----------



## xray

ghoti said:


> Please post your team name and *pick number  * in your selection post.
> 
> Thanks.


 :wave:


----------



## VC4MVP

With teh 155th pick the Cleveland Cavaliers select...








Zaza Pachulia!


----------



## L

Pistons select Darius Miles with the 142nd pick


----------



## VC4MVP

Miami, Minnesota, and Milwaukee have been skipped. Toronto is on the clock and has been for about an hour.


----------



## Seuss

with the 144th pick, Minnesota T-Wolves select Cuttino Mobley.


----------



## Seuss

Michael Finley.


----------



## BootyKing

With the #146th Pick the Milwaukee Bucks Select

P.J Brown


----------



## Flash is the Future

With the 148th pick in the Dallas Mavericks GM draft, the Miami Heat select Kwame Brown.


----------



## Steez

With the 149th pick, in the 5th round.... the Toronto Raptors select... Grant Hill


----------



## StackAttack

Steez said:


> With the 149th pick, in the 5th round.... the Toronto Raptors select... Grant Hill


WTF? He hasn't been picked already?


----------



## Seed

With the 150 and 151 pick the denver nuggets select 

Juan Dixon and Danny Granger


----------



## Tersk

With the *153rd *pick, the *Dallas Mavericks *select


----------



## xray

With the 154th pick of the 2006 Dallas Maverick GM Draft....the San Antonio Spurs select 
*Primoz*  *Brezec*. 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/primoz_brezec/index.html


----------



## BootyKing

With the 154th Pick The Milwaukee Bucks Select

Matt Harpring


----------



## xray

BootyKing said:


> With the 154th Pick The Milwaukee Bucks Select
> 
> Matt Harpring


You mean *155*. :angel:


----------



## VC4MVP

With the 156th pick the Clevend Cavaliers select...








Randy Foye!!


----------



## Steez

With the 152nd pick, the Toronto Raptors select... Desmond Mason


----------



## xray

*157 has been skipped, 158 is now on the clock. *


----------



## Jet

Wow.. I had no idea it was my pick... well

With the 157th pick in the Mavs draft, the Wizards select


----------



## xray

158 has been skipped, 159 is on the clock.


----------



## Saint Baller

Throw me Lorenzen Wright


----------



## Stinger

Seattle Sonics pick Gerald Green.


----------



## MemphisX

The Atlanta Hawks select at #160 Ronnie Brewer


----------



## Dre

Jeff Foster


----------



## xray

Chicago (163) and Boston (164) have been skipped due to time expiration.

With the 165th pick in the 2006 Dallas Maverick GM Draft, the *San* *Antonio* *Spurs* select Brendan Haywood. 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brendan_haywood/index.html


----------



## bootstrenf

with the #166 pick, the clippers select:










Anderson Varejao


----------



## edwardcyh

167) Houston Rockets selects *Antonio McDyess*


----------



## Real

With the 164th pick in the Mavericks GM Draft, the *Boston Celtics* select...










Tyrus Thomas


----------



## ghoti

I am on the clock.

I am going to update the list and then pick.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With 161 pick, i nab derek fisher.


----------



## Premier

Kendrick Perkins, please [#168; 6th; Pacers].


----------



## VeN

Greg buckner


----------



## GM3

With the 169th pick the Orlando Magic select Jared Jeffries


----------



## t1no

170 - Reggie Evans.


----------



## ZÆ

With the 171st pick in the Mavericks GM Draft the New Jersey Nets select...










*Jalen Rose*​


----------



## ghoti

With the 172nd pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select














Chris Mihm.


----------



## Saint Baller

Rashad McCants


----------



## The Future7

With the 174th pick, the Knick select,

Mark Blount


----------



## Tersk

With the 175th pick, the Dallas Mavericks select...

*Ryan Gomes*


----------



## edwardcyh

LA Clippers selects Diogu with 176th pick via PM.


----------



## JuX

Charlotte select Francisco Elson at 177


----------



## Tersk

The Denver Nuggets have been skipped, Minnesota is now on the board


----------



## Seuss

With the 178th pick, the Minny wolves select . . . .


*Jamaal Tinsley*

Tersk, you need to update the 7-9 round and change the picks so they're mine.
It still has it to Detroit.


----------



## Seed

The Denver Nuggets select with the 178th pick (Dr. Suess yours is 179th) Juwan Howard


----------



## ss03

With the 180th and 181st picks, the Golden State Warriors select

Tim Thomas and Smush Parker


----------



## Seuss

With the 179th pick, the T-wolves select . . . .


*Fred Jones.*


----------



## JuX

With the 184th pick, the Bobcats select Bobby Jackson


----------



## Tersk

via PM, the Los Angeles Clippers select *Quinton Ross *with #185 pick


----------



## The Future7

With the 183rd Pick the Knicks select 

Marcus Williams


----------



## Tersk

With the 186th pick, the Dallas Mavericks select .. 











Anthony Johnson


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

With the 187th pick in the Mavs GM draft the Utah Jazz select *Donyell Marshall* from UConn


----------



## xray

New Orleans (Saint) has been skipped due to time expiration.

Indiana (Premier) is on the clock, and has 10 min. left.

New Jersey (The Takeover) will then be on the clock.


----------



## Saint Baller

Quentin Richardson


----------



## Tersk

Indiana Pacers have been skipped

New Jersey Nets have been skipped

Los Angeles Lakers have been skipped

Orlando Magic have 49 minutes left


----------



## ZÆ

With the 190th pick the New Jersey Nets select...










*Al Jefferson*​


----------



## GM3

With the 192nd pick the Orlando Magic select Deshawn Stevenson


----------



## Premier

Sorry guys. I'm on vacation.

Marcus Banks, please [#189; 7].


----------



## ghoti

With the 193rd pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select















Antonio Daniels.


----------



## t1no

191) Los AngelesLakers, Luther Head


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Pick 195: Team Grizz select Hakim Warrick


----------



## xray

With the 196th pick in the 2006 Dallas Mavericks GM Draft... the *San Antonio Spurs* select

Ruben Patterson 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ruben_patterson/index.html


----------



## VeN

Croshere


----------



## Real

With pick 197, the *Boston Celtics* select...










Carlos Arroyo


----------



## Dre

Shelden Williams


----------



## edwardcyh

HEY! What happened to "PM the person after you." :curse: 

With 194th pick, Houston WAS debating between Earl Watson and Shelden Williams, BUT now the choice is pretty obvious.

Earl Watson is my man!


----------



## VC4MVP

Philly, detroit and Atlanta have been skipped, Seattle has been on the clock for like 2 hours.


----------



## Stinger

Seattle Sonics select Sebastian Telfair.


----------



## MemphisX

VC4MVP said:


> Philly, detroit and Atlanta have been skipped, Seattle has been on the clock for like 2 hours.


I guess no more PMing :curse: 

With pick #201 the Atlanta Hawks select Robert Swift


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 200th pick, the 76ers select tony battie.


----------



## VC4MVP

Washington has been skipped, I (Cavs) have been on the clock for 3 hours.


----------



## VC4MVP

With pick 205 the Cavs select... (My control F is broken, PM me if he was picked...)








Earl boykins!!


----------



## VC4MVP

Jeeze does any1 even care about this draft anymore? Milwaukee has been skipped and PHO has been on the clock for 3 hours.


----------



## Jet

With the 204th pick, the Washington Wizards select...
JR Smith..


Sorry guys, I havent had much internet access lately


----------



## StackAttack

PHO picks Joe Smith.


----------



## VC4MVP

Miami has been skipped and Toronto has 1 hour left. Tersk, i thought u were running the draft why do i have to do this?


----------



## xray

VC4MVP said:


> Miami has been skipped and Toronto has 1 hour left.


If we're still on the 6 hour schedule, Miami (Flash is the Future) has indeed been skipped, and Toronto (Steez) has 3:50 left, approx. 

Let's all PM !!


----------



## Steez

The Toronto Raptors apologize for taking awhile to answer... personal problems going on.

The Toronto Raptors select.... Luke Walton.


----------



## Flash is the Future

208=Wayne Simien


----------



## L

Pistons select Rasho Nesterovic with the 202nd *edited: wrong pick #* pick.


----------



## xray

At 3:41pm central time Toronto picked #209

At 9:41pm " " Denver's pick (210) expired

At 3:41am " " Denver's pick (211) expired

At 9:41am " " Toronto's pick (212) expired

At 3:41pm " " Miami's pick (213) expired

Portland (214) is now on the clock.


----------



## Seed

wow didn't know sry had homework last night.

With Denver's 210 and 211th pick the Denver nuggets select

Dan Gadzuric and Rasul Butler
surprised no one pick these guys up yet


----------



## Steez

With the 212th pick.... The Toronto Raptors select... Jerome James...


----------



## Flash is the Future

213=Damon Jones


----------



## VC4MVP

215 was skipped a while ago.... With the 216th pick the Cavs select...








Melvin Ely!!

Control F is broken, if he was picked already PM me.


----------



## Jet

lol, Ive been on the clock for 2 days...

With the 217th pick, the Wizards select Adrian Griffin...?


----------



## Premier

#225 expires at 4:41 PM [EST] today [8/26].


----------



## xray

Premier said:


> #225 expires at 3:41 PM [EST] today [8/26].


Been waiting for days...would've been funny if I was late. :clown:


----------



## xray

So with the 225th pick in the 2006 Dallas Mavericks GM Draft, the *San* *Antonio* *Spurs* select...

*Maurice Taylor*

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_taylor/index.html


----------



## ghoti

With the 214th pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select














Eddie Griffin.


----------



## VeN

lindsey hunter btw thanks for not pming again


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 221st pick of the draft, the 76ers select Trenton Hassell.


----------



## GM3

By my count my pick is on the clock.

With the 229th pick the Orlando Magic select Steve Blake


----------



## Premier

Anthony Parker [#228, Pacers], please.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

stupid dite keeps freezing on me...plus I just got madden...plus UI just moved and still unpacking...

Team Grizz select : Darrell Armstrong?


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> stupid site keeps freezing on me...


A lot of us have downloaded Firefox, and had no more problems. 

http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/?Referrer=AdWords&Campaign=Mozilla Firefox


----------



## edwardcyh

With 227th pick, Houston Rockets selects Nate Robinson!

Back up guard
Sprite Rising Stars Slam Dunk champion


----------



## t1no

J.J Reddick 230th Pick.


----------



## xray

*Update*

The last pick made while on the clock was GM3's Orlando (#229) yesterday; as follows, t1no's Lakers (who just picked) expired at 3:32pm (CT) yesterday, THE TAKEOVER's Nets expired at 9:32pm yesterday, Premier's Pacers expired at 3:32am, Saint's Hornets expired at 9:32am, and New Jazzy Nets' Jazz expired at 3:32pm. 

This puts Flash is the Future's Miami Heat on the clock now, with the pick expiring at 9:32 central tonight.


----------



## GM3

User was given incorrect order.

My bad. :angel:


----------



## xray

At pick #231 in the Dallas Mavericks GM Draft, the New Jersey Nets select *Raef LaFrentz* via pm.


----------



## Saint Baller

Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## Flash is the Future

With the 235th pick, the Miami Heat select Dorell Wright.


----------



## Premier

Jake Tsakalidis [#232].

Dumpy converted me.


----------



## xray

The Clippers pick at 236 expired, bootsrenf has been pm'd.

Charlotte is currently on the clock, and Juxtaposed has been pm'd.

In 1 hour and 22 minutes, the New York Knicks will be on the clock.


----------



## bootstrenf

clippers with the #236 pick selects:

monta ellis


----------



## JuX

Bobcats select Jackie Bulter with the 237th pick.


----------



## The Future7

With the 238th pick the Knicks select,

David Lee


----------



## Seuss

With the 239th pick, the T-Wolves select . . .









The sharp left-handed shooter, Kareem Rush.


----------



## xray

Picks 240 and 241 have expired.  

Minnesota's on the clock now for #242.


----------



## bootstrenf

i wonder if anyone would mind if i just picked the rest of my team right now...


----------



## ss03

240 - Patrick O'Bryant
241 - Charlie Bell

Sorry for the late picks, but my picks expired overnight.


----------



## Seuss

With the 242nd pick, the T-Wolves select . . .









The versatile big man, _*Jumaine Jones.*_


----------



## Real

EDIT: hold on


----------



## Real

With pick 244 the Celtics select Hilton Armstrong.


----------



## bootstrenf

with the #245 la clippers select :










andrew bynum


----------



## Tersk

With pick #246, the Dallas Mavericks select *Etan Thomas*


----------



## L

Pistons/#248/Damon Stoudamire


----------



## MemphisX

With pick #220 the Atlanta Hawks select Kyle Lowry


----------



## JuX

With the 244th pick, the Bobcats select Trevor Ariza


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Pick 234 the utah jazz select Jason Collins.

Pick 247 the utah jazz select [STRIKE]Damon Stoudamire[/STRIKE]

Picked in error.


----------



## xray

Damon Stoudamire was chosen by the Pistons at #248 within the allowed time limits.

New Jazzy Nets, please choose again for your #247 pick.


----------



## VC4MVP

Im thinking about quitting this draft, every1 is getting skipped, it is going slow and all. If any1 wants to replace me or just pick up a second team, PM me.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

pick 247 the utah jazz reluctently select Gary Payton


----------



## The Future7

With the 243rd pick the Knicks select,

Darius Songalia


----------



## xray

*Update*

Pick 248 was chosen yesterday morning at 8:29 central time
Pick 249 expired at 2:29pm central time
Pick 250 expired at 8:29pm central time
Pick 251 expired at 2:29am central time

Pick 252 (Orlando, GM3) has a few more minutes, then Indiana (Premier) will have the floor.


----------



## GM3

The Orlando Magic select James Jones


----------



## xray

253 (Indiana/Premier) has expired.

254 (Houston/edwardcyh) is on the clock.


----------



## Premier

Mickaël Piétrus, please [#253].


----------



## edwardcyh

With 254th pick, Houston Rockets selects Ronny Turiaf from Gonzaga!

BTW, he's also on the French national team. :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

250) New Jersey Nets select...










*Tony Allen*​


----------



## Dre

Damien Wilkins


----------



## t1no

251 Chucky Atkins


----------



## xray

*Update*

Memphis (Dragonsmke1) expired at 9:48pm central time
Portland (ghoti) expired at 3:48am central time

Boston (Net2) is currently on the clock.


----------



## Real

With the 257th pick the *Boston Celtics* select...










John Salmons ​


----------



## ghoti

With the 256th pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select














Quincy Douby.


----------



## xray

*Update: * 

Boston picked on time with 257, so:

Chicago's pick expired at 7:02pm central 9-2
Sacramento's pick expired at 1:02am central 9-3
Philadelphia's pick expired at 7:02am central 9-3
Atlanta's pick expired at 1:02pm central 9-3
Detroit's pick expired at 7:02pm central 9-3
Seattle's pick expired at 1:02am central 9-4
Washington's pick expired at 7:02am central 9-4

Cleveland is on the clock. :bsmile:


----------



## VC4MVP

With the 265 pick the Cavs select Cedric Simmons!


----------



## MemphisX

With pick #261 the Atlanta Hawks select Saer Sene


----------



## xray

(Pick #266 expired)

With the 267th pick in the 2006 Dallas Maverick GM Draft, the *San* *Antonio* *Spurs* select: Tyronn Lue 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyronn_lue/index.html


----------



## Flash is the Future

With the 268th pick the Heat take Michael Doleac.


----------



## L

Pistons select [STRIKE]David Lee[/STRIKE]

David Lee was selected previously at #238 (New York Knicks)

Pick again? :angel:


Give me a break: Pistons select David Harrison


----------



## Dre

Louis Williams


----------



## Jet

With the 264th pick, the Wizards select Martell Webster


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 260 pick, 76ers select mike sweetney!


----------



## L

....Pistons/219(skipped before)/select/Jose Calderon.


----------



## Seed

with the 270th and 271st pick the Denver nuggets select

Dikembe Mutumbo & Sean May


----------



## xray

*Update:*

Toronto's pick (272) expired at 1:25am central
Dallas' pick (273) expired at 7:25am central

Phoenix is now on the clock.


----------



## StackAttack

Eddie Najera, completely slipped under the radar, with all these people picking players no one's ever heard of or rookies who have yet to take the floor...


----------



## BootyKing

The Milwaukee Bucks Select:
Brian Cook with the 206th pick
Jarret Jack with the 215th pick
Ronald Murray with the 266th pick

Sorry for the extreme lateness.


----------



## Tersk

With the 273rd pick in the Mavs Forum GM Draft

I select *Sarunas Jasikevicius









*


----------



## Tersk

via PM, the Chicago Bulls select Robert Horry with the 258th pick.


----------



## VC4MVP

With the 276th pick the Cleveland cavaliers select...

Keith Van Horn!!
Pm me if he was selected when ever i do control f my comp freezes so i searched just with my eyes.


----------



## xray

*Update * :curse: 

276 expired at 1:25am central 9-7 (picked late) 
277 expired at 7:25am central 9-7
278 expired at 1:25pm central 9-7
279 expired at 7:25pm central 9-7
280 expired at 1:25am central 
281 expired at 7:25am central

282 is now on the clock.


----------



## Dre

Michael Ruffin


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

the 76ers with 281 pick select devean george.


----------



## L

Pistons select Joey Graham.


----------



## Jet

With the 277th pick, the Wizards select...Beno Udrih I guess...


----------



## VeN

Van Exel


----------



## xray

The Spurs select Voshon Lenard with the 285th pick, which is about 2 hours early.

Since I've been waiting days, I don't care.


----------



## BootyKing

_Sorry Double Post_


----------



## BootyKing

275th Carlos Delfino


----------



## MemphisX

With pick #280 the Atlanta Hawks select Rodney Carney


----------



## GM3

Im guessin im on the clock, with the 289th pick the Orlando Magic select Adonal Foyle.


----------



## t1no

290, Scott Pollard.


----------



## ZÆ

With the 291st pick in the Mavericks GM Draft the New Jersey Nets select...










*Marko Jaric*​


----------



## Tersk

New rule. If you already have a pick skipped, your next one is automatically skipped (this helps the time limit).

In affect after StackAttacks pick


----------



## Saint Baller

Eddie House


----------



## edwardcyh

With 287th pick, Houston Rockets selects Dahntay Jones!


















*GREAT PICTURE OF Jones in Duke uniform.*


----------



## Steez

With the 269th in the 9th round, The Toronto Raptors select...









Jordan Farmar.


----------



## Tersk

With the 295th pick in the Mavs Forum GM Draft

The Dallas Mavericks select* Andris Biedrins









*


----------



## Steez

With 272nd pick in the 10th round, the Toronto Raptors select....









Danny Fortson


----------



## bootstrenf

#296 clippers select renaldo balkman


----------



## JuX

With the 297th pick, the Bobcats select Kendrick Perkins


----------



## xray

Juxtaposed said:


> With the 297th pick, the Bobcats select Kendrick Perkins


Kendrick Perkins was taken by Indiana with the 168th pick.


----------



## JuX

LOL, that's early to be picked IMO.

Justin Reed.


----------



## Real

Pick 284 Bostjan Nachbar


----------



## ghoti

With the 288th pick, the Portland Trail Blazers select














Shawne Williams.


----------



## xray

*Update:*

297 was the last pick taken within time limits (I guess,  idk anymore :banghead: )

Here's the math:
298 expired 9:46pm central yesterday
299 expired 3:46am central 
300 expired 9:46am central
301 expired 3:46pm central

302 (Dr. Seuss) is on the clock.


----------



## bootstrenf

edited:


----------



## Seuss

Phoenix selects Kelvin Cato and Mark Jackson (I don't think he's been taken)


----------



## StackAttack

Eric Snow and Matt Bonner.


----------



## bootstrenf

#305, the clips select: james singleton:


----------



## Tersk

Jorge Garbajosa


----------



## ZÆ

310) New Jersey Nets select...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CyNRMg5W5To"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CyNRMg5W5To" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Josh Boone*​


----------



## Saint Baller

Marc Jackson


----------



## t1no

311 Bernad Robinson.


----------



## StackAttack

Derek Anderson.


----------



## Seuss

I selected the PF/C Mark Jackson.


Sorry, Saint. =(


----------



## Tersk

Saint informs me he selects *Alan Henderson*


----------



## Tersk

The following picks have been skipped

 312) Orlando Magic
313) Portland TrailBlazers
314) Houston Rockets
315) Memphis Grizzlies
316) San Antonio Spurs
317) Boston Celtics
318) Chicago Bulls
319) Sacramento Kings
320) Philadelphia 76ers
321) Atlanta Hawks
 322) New Orleans Hornets (via Pistons)
323) Seattle Sonics

Please pick ASAP, the Wizards are now legally on the clock. C'mon guys, keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## xray

With the 316th pick, the San Antonio Spurs select

(Maverick fans, stand up and cheer)

*Pops Mensah-Bonsu*

http://gwsports.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/mensah-bonsu_pops01.html


----------



## edwardcyh

314) Houston Rockets selects the baller *MO AGER* from the Dallas Mavericks!










What a bargain at 11th round! :biggrin:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 320th pick, the 76ers select...steven hunter


----------



## Jet

With the 325th pick overall, the Wizards select Jarron Collins?


----------



## GM3

The Orlando Magic select Yaroslav Korolev


----------



## ss03

Johan Petro and Viktor Khryapa with picks 300 and 301 please


----------



## Steez

With the 329th pick and the 332nd pick... The Toronto Raptors add veteran leadership and finalize their 12 man roster by adding.....









Tony Delk









Marcus Fizer


----------



## Flash is the Future

328=Keyon Dooling


----------



## Flash is the Future

333=Earl Barron


----------



## L

Pistons select Clifford Robinson.


----------



## Dre

Ronald Dupree :whoknows:


----------



## Seed

The denver nuggets select with the 330 & 331 picks:

Gordan Giricek

and

Brent Barry


----------



## Jet

With the 337th pick the Wizards choose... Devin Brown?


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

With the 341th pick, 76ers select rajon rondo.


----------



## BootyKing

326th Pick Jason Kapono

335th Pick PAT BURKE (AKA GOD)


----------



## xray

The 341st pick by the 76ers was taken in turn, but the pick actually expired about 4 hours earlier (at this point, who's counting - me :biggrin: ).

That moves us up just a bit, so it looks like this:

342 - expired 11:10pm central.
343 - skipped, based on round 11 not picked yet.
344 - skipped, same reason.

So with the 345th pick, the San Antonio Spurs select Didier Ilunga-Mbenga. (D.J.)


----------



## edwardcyh

With the 12th, and FINAL, round pick of the Dallas GM Draft, Houston Rockets selects *MALIK ROSE* from the New York Knicks!










* * Received the NBA Community Assist Award in January of 2003
* Has increased his scoring average in each of his seven NBA seasons
* Ranks among the Spurs all-time playoff leaders in several categories including fourth in games (73), ninth in points (496) and fifth in rebounds (336)
* Has appeared in 446 regular season games, averaging 7.0 points and 4.7 rebounds in 17.4 minutes per game
* Has seen action in 75 playoff games, averaging 6.6 points and 4.5 rebounds in 18.3 minutes in the post-season
* Made his first career start, posting 2 points and 2 rebounds in 12 minutes, against the Detroit Pistons on 12/28/96
* Named North Atlantic Conference Player of the Year after his junior and senior seasons at Drexel*

ALL THAT is picked up in 12th round... If that's not a bargain, I don't know what is! :biggrin:


----------



## VeN

Olu Famutimi


----------



## GM3

Orlando Magic select Mile Ilic


----------



## Dre

Peter John Ramos


----------



## Real

Picks 317 and 344, Antoine Wright and Hassan Adams.


----------



## StackAttack

LaMarcus Aldridge, Micahel Olowakandi, Latrell Sprewell (technically he's still in the NBA, just a free agent...).


----------



## t1no

Doug Christie (He's only 36) 350th.


----------



## Tersk

(Aldrige is definately taken)


----------



## JuX

Bobcats select Shannon Brown with the 357th pick.


----------



## bootstrenf

#356 the clippers select:

paul davis


----------



## Tersk

#355, the Dallas Mavericks select

*Vasilis Spanoulis









*


----------



## StackAttack

#352 - Jon Barry


----------



## VeN

dwayne jones


----------



## JuX

With the 304th pick, the Bobcats select PJ Tucker out of Texas


----------



## Seuss

To finish off my team, I'll take Mateen Cleaves.


----------



## ss03

Last Overall Pick - Shandon Anderson (even though its not really the last one because of skips)

and my team's complete


----------



## Saint Baller

Fabricio Oberto


----------



## ZÆ

With the 351st pick of the Mavericks GM Draft the New Jersey Nets select...










*Sergio Rodriguez*​


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Utah Jazz select


294-Cj Miles

307-Paul Milsap

354-Dee Brown


----------



## Saint Baller

Pitsnoogle


----------



## MemphisX

With pick #321 and #340 the Atlanta Hawks select Brian Cardinal and Matt Carroll


----------



## VC4MVP

If this thing is still going i select scott padgett and mikki moore to finish my team.


----------

